# Lib tech Dark Series or another lib tech board?



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

The Dark Series is really an aggressive and responsive board for sure, but it sucks in the park. If you intend to do park on a regular basis, although not your main focus, I'd get something else. To my understanding, the TRS would be better for you.

As for the width it really depends on if your boots are made big or not. I have no clue for the Darkos, but I wear 12 myself, and with my new Burton, I probably should not have gotten a wide board... It also depends what kind of stance you ride.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 12, 2011)

I thought the TRS was softer, along the lines of the Never Summer SL?
I've got last years T.Rice, 161.5, it's a midwide, and my 12's fit with an acceptable amount of overhang (for me).
I think I have angles of 15/-12. My boots measure 12 1/2" long


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

Go for it man it just wont be much fun on rails but it will rip everything else.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

I've got the 2011 Lib Tech Dark series. Its an awesome board, like everyone says its aggressive and responsive and stable at high speeds. When i lend it to friends they all comment on how well it grips the snow. its good for hitting jumps and has alot of pop but its not good for rails. 

For your boot size you will defiantly need a wide board as the dark series is narrower than most boards. Considering your weight it might be better to go for a 164W. I have a 158cm regular board and i sink in powder with it, however i have ridden the 161W and it was a dream machine. Im 6 foot 165 pounds. You might get away with 161W, but im not so confident about that.

The TRS might be a better choice for you its got basically the same board profile as the dark series, it just as stiff (Rated flex is 7 vs 7.5 for the dark series), has magnetraction and is true twin tip unlike the dark series which is directional twin (makes riding switch a little awkward).

If your getting an awesome deal on the dark series i highly recommend it. I love the board personally and haven't found anything better.


----------



## SubyDude05 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for all of the input. The reason I want the 161 over the 164 is because i want a bit more of a playful board. And i was looking at the TRS but I think my boots (size 12) might be a little to big for it. Im getting more sold on the dark series as time goes on...


----------



## SubyDude05 (Oct 23, 2011)

SimonB said:


> The Dark Series is really an aggressive and responsive board for sure, but it sucks in the park. If you intend to do park on a regular basis, although not your main focus, I'd get something else. To my understanding, the TRS would be better for you.
> 
> As for the width it really depends on if your boots are made big or not. I have no clue for the Darkos, but I wear 12 myself, and with my new Burton, I probably should not have gotten a wide board... It also depends what kind of stance you ride.


Thats interesting you say it sucks in the park, because this board is advertised as a really aggressive freestyle board thats good for stomping jumps...


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

SubyDude05 said:


> Thats interesting you say it sucks in the park, because this board is advertised as a really aggressive freestyle board thats good for stomping jumps...


I think he means it sucks at rails. It's awesome for jumps.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

SubyDude05 said:


> Thats interesting you say it sucks in the park, because this board is advertised as a really aggressive freestyle board thats good for stomping jumps...


I can see it be good for stomping large jumps, but a park board should be forgiving, something the Dark really is not.

It really is not a good board for jibbing, pressing, etc.

Outside the park, it is an amazing board.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

T. Rice or Dark Series should do the trick


----------



## SubyDude05 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hodgepodge said:


> T. Rice or Dark Series should do the trick


I think the only problem with the T.Rice is my size 12 boot


----------



## SubyDude05 (Oct 23, 2011)

Well i just put in the order for the 161w Dark Series. $380 out the door : ). Thanks for the help!


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey SubyDude05!

I got a 158 Dark Series but it's kinda getting old so I was thinking about ordering a new model. Where did you order yours?

You will love the board btw. I don't do a lot of jumps but I'm very aggressive in bomb runs and man this board makes A LOT OF difference!!!


----------

